# MBTI and Talking to yourself



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

How does talking to yourself correlate to type?

When I'm on my own, I can literally go on rants for hours until I'm exhausted. It's like I have so many ideas and observations and noone to tell them to, so I just say them out loud out of boredom. If I watch a movie or read a book by myself, I have to make a comment about every single thing that happens and compare it to something else I've seen or read and end up sounding like Quentin Tarantino on crack. It's like an impulse when I'm bored, I always have to be moving around and yapping.


----------



## toshiro (Jun 24, 2013)

Segments of my thoughts get verbalized without me realizing it until it's too late. 

Examples:

Muttering sentences under my breath regarding some esoteric / science based thought of mine. 

Randomly cussing while thinking of others. I once blurted out at moderate volume "that dumb bitch," in the middle of class (while thinking about an ISFJ.)

Laughing to myself is also something that I do frequently thanks to the commentary in my head & flights of fantasy.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Been talking to myself since I was two years old. It came to as a result of bullying and rejection in kindergarten so one day I got the brilliant of idea of making a bunch of people up. Now I didn't needed anyone but myself. It were like 25 people which I always envisioned sitting around me.

Over the years it got lesser and lesser people to the point it's the voice of the ego. The voice we all have, the voice that overrides the self.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Maybe it's the Te? l've heard a lot of people admit to doing this, l do odd things alone but this has never been one of them lol.


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

Talking out a thinking process works better than containing it in my head.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Talking to oneself? Judging from the replies so far, it doesn't seem to be related to type at all. When I talk to myself, I do it because I need to work something out. I often pretend that I'm talking to someone else while I do it, or I talk to a mirror. I also laugh to myself, which... gets awkward in social situations.


----------



## Skellonan (Jun 22, 2013)

I talk to myself when I'm alone, but in public I keep discussions inside my head. It sometimes feels like there is another person hid inside of me that is always contradicting me.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

When I get annoyed with inanimate objects, I have been known to yell at them and make snide remarks. I have shushed a pot when I dropped it and it was very loud.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't think I talk to myself out loud much. I have a lot of internal dialogue, though. Then again, maybe I _am_ talking to myself without noticing it.


----------



## Revolutionist (Jun 29, 2013)

hm, So far it's seeming talking to oneself is universal. I more mumble to myself than actually talk.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

I often talk to myself, inanimate objects, or pets. Its more of a way for me to think out loud than anything else.


----------



## Kill Devil Hill (Jan 22, 2013)

Personally, I talk to myself in a very Fe way, I think. I always have an Ni idea that I know I'll want to translate in Fe language at some point, so I'll pretend I'm at an interview and talk out the symbology in my head. When I talk to inanimate objects, I'm usually thanking them or apologizing.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I talk to myself when I'm alone or if I'm reading a recipe. If I'm out walking and talking to myself out of loneliness and boredom, I have made it a personal policy that I have to do it in Spanish. That way, it is language practice and not lunacy.:crazy:


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't talk to myself al the time, but sometimes I will if I'm in an expressive mood. It doesn't matter if there are people around or not, but I'll try to be quieter if I feel like I might draw attention or distract others. 

If I'm confused sometimes I'll stop and talk myself through something, like trying to remember directions. Or like while I'm shopping I may mutter questions to myself such as "will she like this? do you think she already has one? how much was it at that other place" 

If I'm frustrated I'll rant about something to a invisible audience, or perhaps berate the object that is causing me trouble. Like the other day I went off at the computer in this bookstore where I was trying to look up things by C.S. Lewis and it was claiming to have no search results that matched, though I'd only just been looking at the Chronicles of Narnia so obviously they did have some books by him in stock. I did notice the person at the consol next to me eyeing me oddly, oh well  

I usually don't talk through my ideas out-loud but I have friends who find this particularly helpfull, and I have experienced some times when it actually helps me clarify things - it's just not an actual habit of mine. 

occasionally if I'm feeling particularly peppy while alone I will make chit-chat with myself, you know comments about the scenery and what nice weather we're having and look at that lady's funny hat, etc. I guess it's a way of expending energy. I think I'm less likely to chit-chat to others than I am to myself actually, it's less draining and annoying than doing so with actual people. 

I tend to talk to myself in some kind of british-ish accent, which is odd. I don't conciously try to put it on, things just.... come out that way. I can only suppose that this is the influence of watching/reading more british than american things *shrug*


----------



## Revolutionist (Jun 29, 2013)

As a kid, I sometimes paced a lot thinking about things(my grandfather does the same thing). Going with the verbal ni-fe comment above, If someone I've been having debates on a specific topic or someone is wanting me to explain a theory/difference between two theories - when alone I'll begin to verbalize how that debate will go or how best to explain that theory for how they associate things. This is especially true if I'm put into some kind of leadership position and have to ensure everyone is on the same page.


----------



## ToplessOrange (Jun 3, 2013)

monemi said:


> When I get annoyed with inanimate objects, I have been known to yell at them and make snide remarks. I have shushed a pot when I dropped it and it was very loud.


I do this very often, though not just with annoyance. When I organize my desktop and I'm dragging files around, "You go here. Now, you go here. Stay here, okay? Don't move. Alright. Now, is anyone else uncomfortable right now?" [no response] "Good. I'm going to go take a shower."

That sounds like a hyperbole, but that's me actually reminiscing to an actual "conversation."


----------



## Revolutionist (Jun 29, 2013)

TheOminousMuffin said:


> I do this very often, though not just with annoyance. When I organize my desktop and I'm dragging files around, "You go here. Now, you go here. Stay here, okay? Don't move. Alright. Now, is anyone else uncomfortable right now?" [no response] "Good. I'm going to go take a shower."
> 
> That sounds like a hyperbole, but that's me actually reminiscing to an actual "conversation."


I blame Toy Story for revealing the inner workings of our inanimate objects. I bet you'll notice ever little inch that they've moved while you were gone.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Revolutionist said:


> I blame Toy Story for revealing the inner workings of our inanimate objects. I bet you'll notice ever little inch that they've moved while you were gone.


I was talking to inanimate objects long before Toy Story. When I was little, I told my mother the ground came up and hit me. She tried to explain that I fell, but I was adamant that it hit me first. I've noticed all little kids, when they fall over, they look at ground as though it were an enemy personified that viciously attacked them.


----------



## Revolutionist (Jun 29, 2013)

The 'ground' and 'gravity' are in fact conspiring against us. We just surrender to it as we get older XD. Even Toy Story neglected to talk about it. Toy Story 4 anyone?

It seems there is a less correlation between type and the act of talking to oneself but maybe a difference between what one says and type?


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Haha, I talk to myself all the time.

Usually it's some sort of sarcastic thing like, "Oh, that's just lovely." Or an expression of bewilderment and irritation such as, "ARE you kidding me?" or "What. The. Flying. F***." Though I'll also laugh a lot to myself, either because I remember something funny, or because I'll make some sort of amusing observation. My running inner-narrative is actually generally pretty humor-based (I secretly make fun of the absurdity of everything, all the time. It's a coping mechanism). 

I will also speak out during my daydreams, especially if the daydream involves conversations I'd like to have with another person... *sigh*. Just today, I was walking through the parking lot trying to find my car, but not being very successful because I was too caught up in this fantasy conversation. I said out loud, while wandering alone through this parking lot: "You know, talking to you upsets me. Let's not talk anymore." Lol. I actually plan to say that to this person... why not get practice in front of the nearest Sebring or Kia Spectra?


----------



## Revolutionist (Jun 29, 2013)

spectralsparrow said:


> Haha, I talk to myself all the time.
> 
> Usually it's some sort of sarcastic thing like, "Oh, that's just lovely." Or an expression of bewilderment and irritation such as, "ARE you kidding me?" or "What. The. Flying. F***." Though I'll also laugh a lot to myself, either because I remember something funny, or because I'll make some sort of amusing observation. My running inner-narrative is actually generally pretty humor-based (I secretly make fun of the absurdity of everything, all the time. It's a coping mechanism).
> 
> I will also speak out during my daydreams, especially if the daydream involves conversations I'd like to have with another person... *sigh*. Just today, I was walking through the parking lot trying to find my car, but not being very successful because I was too caught up in this fantasy conversation. I said out loud, while wandering alone through this parking lot: "You know, talking to you upsets me. Let's not talk anymore." Lol. I actually plan to say that to this person... why not get practice in front of the nearest Sebring or Kia Spectra?


I have a friend whom tested as a INFP. He frequently steaks of daydreams and exploring his imagination. I could picture him having very similar conversations with himself XP......erk Speaks* That Steak is still on my mind.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Revolutionist said:


> hm, So far it's seeming talking to oneself is universal. I more mumble to myself than actually talk.


Yeah, I guess it has more to do with why you talk out loud so much as actually doing it. For me it's a matter of gaining clarity about a situation, or working out a problem. It's a pattern of human behavior that seems like it doesn't have anything to do with type.


----------



## Health Coach (Dec 14, 2012)

Being both an E and a P, I'm not surprised. Es like to talk it out to get a better understanding of a situation. Even if no one is around, it's just the talking that is necessary. And being a P, you actually enjoy the process. Think about the poor I's who bottle it up. An interesting study would be to see if Es or Is experience more stress.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

I am sooooo tempted to say *never* for me -- it is that rare. Husband? _Does it all the time_ and it drives me crazy! He was in the laundry room the other day carrying on a whole conversation for 2 minutes. :frustrating: WHHHHHHHYYYY??? I *think* he's an ISFJ.


----------

